# Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?



## Flautze (17. Mai 2017)

*Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*

Moin,
Ich habe gerade mein Mainboard auf ein Asrock Z170 OCF gewechselt, weil ich es günstig bekommen habe.
Nun habe ich gestgestellt, dass mein Netzteil (bq e10 400W) jedoch nur 8 der 12 CPU pins versorgen kann, ich würde aber achon gerne alle nutzen.

Ist es bei diesem Netzteil ratsam z.B. einen PCIe auf EPS Adapter zu besorgen und einfach das 2. GPU Kabel zu verwenden?

Oder ist das nicht ratsam weil die Leitung dann mit dee GPU geteilt wird?

Neues Netzteil kaufen würde ich gerne vermeiden.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*

Mach das nicht, wenn dann ein Adapter vom der CPU Versorgung aufteilen und drei daraus machen.
Habe das selbe Board und zunächst hatte ich es auch mit Adapter gemacht.

Mit meinem Dark Power Pro 11 habe ich 2x 8 Pin EPS für die CPU Versorgung mit dabei und so konnte ich das ganze jetzt ohne Adapter regeln.
Aber im allgemeinem musst du das dritte 1x4 Pin gar nicht anschließen... denn dieses ist gar keine CPU Versorgung sondern soll das Mainboard bei Verwendung aller vier Grafikkarten Slots mit mehr Spannung Versorgung.
Früher hatten manche Mainboards dazu ein extra Molex Anschluss für zusätzliche Spannung des Mainboards, hier wird im Prinzip das selbe mit einem 4-Pin EPS Anschluss erreicht. Solange das du nur eine Grafikkarte betreibst musst du hierzu nichts extra anschließen. Steht sogar auch so im Benutzerhandbuch.

Habe es bei mir auch mit Angeschlossenem 4Pin und auch ohne Anschluss mit nur einer Grafikkarte eine Zeitlang zum Test laufen gehabt, gab kein Unterschied und das System lief stabil und gut.
In meinem Fall habe ich es angeschlossen, da ich ich hierzu ehe ein Anschluss dazu da habe und ich einfach hierbei ein besseres Gefühl habe.
Aber ich könnte es auch einfach weg lassen und es würde nichts ausmachen.


----------



## Flautze (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*

Hast du dazu eine Quelle?  Weil wenn der zus. 4 pin wirklich nur dafür ist dann lasse ich es so.  War eh ein mega Krampf das Board einzubauen. Dadurch dass der PCIe 1 so weit oben ist berührt die Backplate der GPU quasi meinen NH-D15
Da der Releasepin defekt ist/war habe ich den ganz entfernt, sonst hätte ich keine Möglichkeit an die GPU zu kommen ohne den NH-D15 auszubauen... und das will ich vermeiden weil die Kryonaut alle ist 
Meine CPU scheint doch nicht so schlecht zu sein wie ich dachte.
Auf dem Z170A Krait Gaming stieg die bei multi 42 bei 1.152 unter load  aus, jetzt mit dem ocf bin ich bei Multi 45 bei derzeit 1.184 ( hab noch nicht weiter getestet wie weit runter er geht und wieviel Takt drin ist). Werde die nächsten Tage mal schauen was so geht.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*

Quelle: Benutzerhandbuch vom Mainboard... 
Ansonsten fange ich jetzt nicht für dich an irgendwas raus zu suchen, wenn du es nicht glaubst dann suche dir deine Quellen selber... 

Im Benutzerhandbuch steht unter PCI-E Grafikkarten dabei dass bei Verwendung mehrerer Grafikkarten die zusätzlich Spannungsversorgung mit angeschlossen sein muss.
Daher besuche mal die Asrock Seite und lade dir selbst das Benutzerhandbuch runter.

Bedenke das andere Boards nur 2 oder 3 PCI-E Slots haben und bei diesem Board bis zu vier Grafikkarten verbaut werden können, daher wird hier eine zusätzliche Spannungsversorgung benötigt wenn bis zu vier Grafikkarten verbaut werden.

Der erste Slot ist sehr nah an der CPU und der IO-Blende dran.
Mit meinem EKL Alpenföhn K2 was ich dazu verbaut hatte musste ich auch ständig den Kühler abnehmen um an die Verriegelung der Grafikkarte dran zu kommen.
Die Zotac was ich zu der Zeit verbaut hatte passte auch auf dem Millimeter der Verkleidung der IO-Blende.

Seit ich auf Wasser umgebaut habe hat sich dies nun bei mir verbessert.
Zum Glück hat meine Grafikkarte nach dem Umbau mit der Backplate noch gepasst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*

Dein Mainboard hat einen 8 Pin und einen 4 Pin Anschluss?
Den 4 Pin brauchst du nicht, der ist nur Marketing.
Der 8 Pin reicht aus, wie bei allen anderen Mainboards auch.


----------



## Flautze (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*

Ich glaub dir schon, nur habe ich im beiliegenden Handbuch bei mir nicht ao einen Hinweis gefunden. Ist vielleicht eine alte Version oder ich muss nochmal genauer schauen.
 Aber so kann ich beruhit den 4 pin unbelegt lassen


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Den 4 Pin brauchst du nicht, der ist nur Marketing.


Das finde ich Lustig, das ist kein Marketing, da über jeden  Slot bis zu 75 Watt bezogen werden, daher wird auch dieser Anschluss nur dann benötigt wenn alle vier Slots mit Grafikkarten belegt werden. 

@Flautze
Richtig schauen, es gibt nur ein Benutzerhandbuch dazu... 

EDIT: 

Auszug aus meinem Benutzerhandbuch:


> Dieses Motherboard bietet einen 8-poligen ATX-12-V-Netzanschluss und einen 4-poligen ATX-12-V-Netzanschluss.
> Bitte schließen Sie es zur Nutzung eines 4-poligen ATX-Netzteils entlang Kontakt 1 und Kontakt 5 an. *Der 4-polige ATX-12-VStromanschluss
> dient der Versorgung des Motherboards mit zusätzlichem Strom.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Manual/QIG/Z170 OC Formula_multiQIG.pdf


----------



## eXquisite (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das finde ich Lustig, das ist kein Marketing, da über jeden  Slot bis zu 75 Watt bezogen werden, daher wird auch dieser Anschluss nur dann benötigt wenn alle vier Slots mit Grafikkarten belegt werden.



Wenn der dafür wäre wäre da ein 6 Pin Anschluss wie auf jedem anderen großen Board verbaut, der dient für Hardcore OC auf der CPU und hat nichts mit den Grafikkarte zu tun, sonst würde der nicht da oben sitzen.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*



eXquisite schrieb:


> Wenn der dafür wäre wäre da ein 6 Pin Anschluss wie auf jedem anderen großen Board verbaut, der dient für Hardcore OC auf der CPU und hat nichts mit den Grafikkarte zu tun, sonst würde der nicht da oben sitzen.


Das ist aber nur bei dem 8 Pin der Fall, fürs Mainboard wurde einfach ein dritter 4 Pin mit hinzugefügt.
Siehe Screenshot aus dem Handbuch des Mainboard, dort wird es sogar deutlich nieder geschrieben!



> *Der 4-polige ATX-12-V- Stromanschluss dient der Versorgung des Motherboards mit zusätzlichem Strom.



Früher gab es dazu ein Molex Anschluss auf Mainboards, das wurde bei diesem Board nur durch ein EPS 12v ersetzt.
Statt hier solch ein Unsinn zu verzapfen solltest du dich lieber im Netz schlau machen, denn das ist immer nur dann der Fall wenn mehr als 3 Slots für Grafikkarten vorhanden sind.


----------



## Flautze (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das finde ich Lustig, das ist kein Marketing, da über jeden  Slot bis zu 75 Watt bezogen werden, daher wird auch dieser Anschluss nur dann benötigt wenn alle vier Slots mit Grafikkarten belegt werden.
> 
> @Flautze
> Richtig schauen, es gibt nur ein Benutzerhandbuch dazu...
> ...



Ja, die Stelle habe ich auch gefunden. Aber ich fand das ist nur sehr uneindeutig beschrieben.
Dass das für die PCIe Slots oder so ist steht da nicht, daher war ich mir bei dem Satz nicht sicher. 
Hätte ja auch gut sein können, das bei 8-pin nur 12 von 18 Phasen aktiv sind und bei allen 12 Pins dann die 18 Phasen.


----------



## eXquisite (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ist aber nur bei dem 8 Pin der Fall, fürs Mainboard wurde einfach ein dritter 4 Pin mit hinzugefügt.
> Siehe Screenshot aus dem Handbuch des Mainboard, dort wird es sogar deutlich nieder geschrieben!
> 
> 
> ...



Ja richtig, fürs Mainboard - damit wird die Spannungsversorgung der CPU gemeint sein, guck dir das 12 Phasen Design doch selber an: 
Bild: z170ocf-mainboard1000xiale.jpg - abload.de
TweakTown.com Enlarged Image

Deinen Molex da gab es fast nur bei ASRock, alle anderen Hersteller greifen da schon seit 7 Jahren auf PCI-E zurück, ich habe auch schon 3 Grafikkarten auf einem Board ohne solchen Anschluss betrieben also fällt deine Aussage auch in dem Punkt flach.

Ich will jetzt auch gar nicht irgendwas doofes schreiben nur ich bin der Meinung du verzettelst hier gerade Unsinn.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*

Verzettle kein Unsinn, da ich weis wovon ich schreibe... du anscheint aber nicht!
Und dass dies sogar im Benutzerhandbuch bestätigt wird ignorierst du vollkommen! 
Es steht dort eindeutig Mainboard dabei und nicht CPU Spannung. 

Ja bei den 8 Pin hat es was mit der CPU Versorgung was zu tun, aber nicht mehr bei dem zusätzlichen 4Pins.
Deine Bilder besagen rein gar nichts! Hierzu müsstest du schon ein Schaltplan einsehen.

Habe meine CPU bis zu 4,9 GHz mit nur den 8-Pin übertaktet, alles lief stabil.
Es machte kein Unterschied ob ich hierzu 8+4 oder nur 8 Pin verwende (mit nur einer verbauten Grafikkarte) !

Kleiner Hinweis... habe das Board verbaut und wenn du dazu noch mehr Wissen möchtest dann kannst du dich gerne auch in diesem Thema melden: [Sammelthread] ASRock Z170 OC Formula (Intel Z170 Chipsatz)
Dort wurde es auch schon tausendmal durch gekaut, da Leute die von dem Bord keine Ahnung haben immer von einer CPU-Spannungsversorgung ausgehen.

Habe es auch mal wo anders gelesen gehabt.
Fange jetzt aber nicht an danach zu suchen.... mehr werde ich dazu auch nicht mehr beitragen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*

Leute, worüber streitet ihr hier eigentlich??
Die Aussage in dem Handbuch ist einfach total sinnlos. Zusätzlicher Strom. Ach ehrlich? Das ist in etwa so sinnvoll wie zu sagen, wenn du 'nen Stecker in 'ne Dose steckst, das Gerät mit Strom versorgt wird...

Wofür das ganze letztendlich genutzt wird, lässt sich nur mit einem Mittel herausbekommen:
Aus bimmeln. Andere Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht.

Ich fürchte aber, dass Asrock hier den Anschlussnicht für PCIe nutzt....


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Das finde ich Lustig, das ist kein Marketing, da über jeden  Slot bis zu 75 Watt bezogen werden, daher wird auch dieser Anschluss nur dann benötigt wenn alle vier Slots mit Grafikkarten belegt werden.



Verwechsel den ATX Stecker nicht mit dem PCIe Stecker.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe meine CPU bis zu 4,9 GHz mit nur den 8-Pin übertaktet, alles lief stabil.
> Es machte kein Unterschied ob ich hierzu 8+4 oder nur 8 Pin verwende (mit nur einer verbauten Grafikkarte) !



Der 4 Pin ist ein ATX Anschluss.
Das hat absolut nichts mit PCIe oder den PCIe Slots zu tun.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*

Dann kläre mich auf... vielleicht muss ich noch was dazu lernen... 
Verwechsle da nichts, da die Leistungsaufnahme der PCI-E normal 150 Watt pro Stecker betragen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Tue ich bestimmt nicht, da die PCI-E Stecker mit bis zu 150 Watt laufen.



Und mit was kann der ATX Stecker laufen?


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*

Was hat bitte das eine mit dem anderem zu tun, wenn du der Meinung bist es besser zu wissen dann kläre uns einfach auf und tue nicht auf Klugscheißern... Nochmal für dich egal ob jetzt ein PCI-Slot 75 Watt zieht oder nicht, bei vier verbauten Grafikkarte sieht die Leistungsaufnahme anders aus und hierzu bezieht sich der 3. 4-Pin als zusätzliche Spannungsversorgung.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*

Ich hab dir eine einfachte Frage gestellt.
Wenn du das nicht weißt, ist das doch nicht schlimm. Dann fragst du nach und gut.
Aber dein Gebashe kannst du dir sparen. 

Der 4 Pin ATX Stecker liefert 16 Ampere.
Der 8 Pin EPS Stecker liefert 28 Ampere.
Also schon eine Ecke mehr als die PCIe Stecker für die Grafikkarten.
Und es sind eben ATX Stecker. Der 24 Pin heißt auch ATX Stecker, der hat keine Sonderbezeichnung.

Das Dilemma ist -- und das erkläre ich mal eben, bevor einer nachfragt -- dass der 24 Pin Stecker nur 2x 12 Volt bietet -- der 20 Pin hatte sogar nur einen 12 Volt Pin.
 Das ist heute praktisch zu wenig angesichts der Tatsache, dass du heute nur noch 12 Volt brauchst und die beiden kleineren Spannung unwichtig geworden sind.
Daher wurde der EPS Stecker aus dem Server Bereich für ATX übernommen. Daher die 8 Pin.
In der Regel ist das so, dass der 8 Pin Stecker CPU und angeschlossene Bereiche versorgt und der 24 Pin eben das Mainboard.
Daher hast du bei den teuren Mainboards inzwischen eine extra Stromversorung für die PCIe Slots -- früher gab es da mal einen Molex Anschluss -- heute hast du dafür eine extra PCIe Anschluss.
Einfach weil der 24 Pin Stecker nicht die Leistung bietet um alle PCIe Slots zu versorgen, wenn man z.B. 4 Grafikkarten verbaut.
Ist aber relativ selten. Der zusätzliche 4 Pin ist eigentlich nur für Bencher interessant, wenn der 8 Pin Stecker nicht ausreicht um die CPU mit Strom zu versorgen.
Für den normalen Betriebt ist er aber nicht erforderlich.
Gibt ja auch Mainboards, die 2x 8 Pin EPS anschlüsse haben.

Fazit:
Wir brauchen dringend eine Reform der ATX Spezifikation.
Hin zu mehr 12 Volt Pins, weg mit den alten Zöpfen.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*

Du kannst dir dein Gelaber sparen, da du anscheint nicht verstehen möchtest was geschrieben steht.

Was du da schreibst trifft bei jedem Board mit nur 2 oder 3 Grafikkarten zu, es gibt jedoch Boards auf denen können bis zu vier Grafikkarten verbaut werden.
Die Spannung pro Grafikkarte wird einmal per Slot 75 Watt übertragen und jeweils je nach Stecker ob 6 oder 8 Pin bis zu PCI-E 150 Watt pro Stecker.

Diese zusätzliche Spannungsversorgung findest du daher bei Bords mit mehr als 3 Grafikkarten Slots oder wenn mehr als 4 Slots der Arbeitsspeicher vorhanden sind.
Es handelt sich immer um zusätzliche Spannungsversorgung um das Mainboard und bestimmte Komponente darauf mit zu unterstützen. Es sind immer in so einem Fall spezielle Boards.

Immer wieder toll wenn sich Leute einmischen die solch ein Board nicht besitzen und es besser wissen wollen.
Sorry wird mir auch zu blöd... denke was du möchtest... ich habe das Board und weiß wovon ich schreibe, da meine Angaben sich nicht nur aus irgendwelche Infos aus dem Netz beziehen, sondern ich selbst das Board mit nur 8-Pin und meinem OC ausgetestet habe.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*

Du versteht offenbar den Unterschied nicht zwischen ATX Stromversorgung und PCIe Stromversorgung.
Dann kann ich dir nicht helfen.

Und spar dir die persönlichen Angriffe.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du versteht offenbar den Unterschied nicht zwischen ATX Stromversorgung und PCIe Stromversorgung.


Der Unterschied ist mir bekannt, dazu brauche ich mit Sicherheit dich nicht! Es geht in diesem Thema ob nur 8-Pin ausreichen oder auch das zusätzliche 4-Pin mit angeschlossen werden soll.
Hierzu schrieb ich dazu das dieses bei Verwendung von nur einer Grafikkarte nicht zwingend notwendig ist und die nicht wie oft irrtümlich angenommen mit einer CPU-Spannungsversorgung was zu tun hat.

Was gibt es da groß zu Diskutieren...?! Wie oder was irgendwas an Leistung in Watt benötigt stand nie zur Debatte.
Mit den 75 Watt pro Slot war nur gemeint dass wenn bis zu vier Grafikkarten verbaut werden der Hersteller dazu bestimmt hat die Spannungsversorgung des Mainboard mit zusätzlicher Spannung zu unterstützen.
Daher sollten Texte nicht nur gelesen werden, sondern auch so verstanden werden wie sie geschrieben und gemeint sind!

Und dein Marketing Verweis war in der Tat lächerlich... denn Hersteller verbauen meist nichts zum Spaß... finde ich auch immer Lustig wenn es heißt... Grafikkarte hat 2x 8-Pin... muss ich beides Anschließen... nach deiner Meinung wäre dies wohl dann auch nur Marketing...


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Und dein Marketing Verweis war in der Tat lächerlich... denn Hersteller verbauen meist nichts zum Spaß... finde ich auch immer Lustig wenn es heißt... Grafikkarte hat 2x 8-Pin... muss ich beides Anschließen... nach deiner Meinung wäre dies wohl dann auch nur Marketing...



Ja? Echt?
Eine GTX 1080 brauchst also 2x8 Pin Stromversorgung? Wozu?


----------



## eXquisite (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*

Wieso sollten die da auch CPU Stromversorgung reinschrieben? Das Board wird doch ohne CPU geliefert... ich hätte da auch Mainboard reingeschrieben, außerdem sieht man auf dem ersten Bild genau, dass die beiden Anschlüsse miteinander verbunden sein scheinen.


----------



## Flautze (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*

Ich habe mal eine Anfrage an den technischen Support von ASrock geschickt, mal sehen, was die dazu sagen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Und dein Marketing Verweis war in der Tat lächerlich... denn Hersteller verbauen meist nichts zum Spaß... finde ich auch immer Lustig wenn es heißt... Grafikkarte hat 2x 8-Pin... muss ich beides Anschließen... nach deiner Meinung wäre dies wohl dann auch nur Marketing...



Nein, ist es nicht. Und ja, Grafikkaren mit 2x8pin kann man oft auch mit 6+8pin Betreiben. Hat sogar Raja Koduri selbst gesagt, dass man 2x8 verbaut hat, um dem Nutzer mehr Luft zu geben. Und 6+8pin möglich sind.

Das war auch bei meiner HIS Radeon 7970GHz Edition der Fall. 2x8 vorhanden, Betrieb mit 6+8 pins möglich.


----------



## eXquisite (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*

Stefan, jetzt hab ich aber mal ne Frage dazu, 
ich hatte auch mal ne 7970 Ghz von Sapphire die Vapor X, bei dieser sind (weil ich die unglücklich reingesteckt hatte bzw. eine Kante nicht im 6Pol eingerastet war) im Betrieb die beiden Pins des 8 Pin Steckers rausgefallen.

Aus der Karte kamen mehrere Blitze, mindestens 3 Stück, hinterer Teil der Karte (Hatte das Gehäuse offen neben mir stehen) die Spannungsversorgung war danach weiß verkohlt und roch verbrannt. Das Netzteil (Corsair GS 800) funktionierte danach auch nicht mehr.

Hast du ne Idee was da passiert sein könnte? Ich hatte damals noch nicht das wissen um da irgendwas fest zu stellen...


----------



## Threshold (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*

Hört sich nach einem Kurzschluss an.


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Mainboard mit 12 Pin für CPU, Netzteil mit 8, was tun?*

Das ist die Frage. Da kann vieles passiert sein.

Die Frage ist, wie die ANschlüsse mit den Phasen verdrahtet sind. Werden die Stecker zusammengefasst oder sind die beiden Stecker überhaupt nicht direkt verbunden sondern versorgen die Spannungsregler, der in mehrere Teile unterteilt ist.

Wenn die Stecker keine direkte Verbindung haben könnte es schlicht sein, dass die Spannungsregler überlastet wurde, da z.B. nur 4 von 8 "Phasen" genutzt wurden, die dabei überlastet waren und in Folge dessen abgefackelt sind....

Warum das das Netzteil gekillt haben könnte, ist nicht ganz klar. Eventuell schlicht mangelhafte Schutzschaltungen und damit Netzteil starb durch Überlast.


----------

